# Watermelon Wine



## junit83 (Oct 18, 2009)

Has anyone made watermelon wine before... I made a batch over the summer and it started out bright red just like the inside of a watermelon... then once i put it to the secondary... it was bright pink.... like a big tub of pepto... and now that fermentation is completely finished... its pure white.... I havent tasted it yet, just curious if any of you have experienced this before...


----------



## Madriver Wines (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds about right to me. Mine is crystal clear after a month or so.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

You haven't tasted it yet? I would taste ASAP. Watermelon is a very picky wine to make and can turn fast


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Many wines will clear up a whole different color then when started and since watermelon is like 85% water that color is about right.


----------



## BobF (Oct 18, 2009)

I have two batches "aging" in gallon jugs. Both are golden colored and crystal clear. The first one is a bit harsh and very high alcohol. I haven't tasted the second one yet, but it was firmented to a normal alcohol level.

I'll be racking it in the next few days, I'll get a taste then!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

BobF, sounds like you need more airlocks. I only have 1 left myself and will be using that in the next few days and will still be short 2 but thats because Im short 2-6 gallon carboys to do the next couple of fruit wines I have in lineup. I need to do some bottling as I just dont have room for more carboys.


----------



## junit83 (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom... What do you mean by turning fast?... its actually a yellow color now... i tasted it... very dry but thats how i wanted it at first and i can taste the watermelon... it does have a funny smell to it but, seems ok at this point.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 26, 2009)

junit83 said:


> Tom... What do you mean by turning fast?... its actually a yellow color now... i tasted it... very dry but thats how i wanted it at first and i can taste the watermelon... it does have a funny smell to it but, seems ok at this point.



it will turn into rotten watermelon, that's what. i tried it once and it was VERY evident as it smelled like it was out in the heat for a few days. 

still, some friends managed to drink part of a bottle in shots! lol. inebreated, they spilled some on a rug. rug was washed twice, and later thrown away as the smell wouldn't go.


----------



## junit83 (Nov 1, 2009)

How do i prevent this?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2009)

By using only the juice and not any fruit and by keeping that juice very cold until ready. Another very good way is to make a very good yeast starter to introduce to your juice when your ready to make it so that it turns it into alc before it can go rancid.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity?

Can watermelon juice be heat processed and canned for later use?.. wondering if the pasteurisation process will assist in preventing the juice from going off so rapidly?

anybody tried it?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2009)

Canning it would surely work also Im sure.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Nov 1, 2009)

I think getting the fermentation goin quickly is one key to watermellon wine. If it doesnt taste or smell rotted then it is probably OK.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 2, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I think getting the fermentation goin quickly is one key to watermellon wine. If it doesnt taste or smell rotted then it is probably OK.



from experience. you will know if it's bad. it's like milk, when it's bad, it's really bad! 

any1 know wtf is up with the smileys? got all crazy over there!


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2009)

You like or dislike?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Nov 2, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> from experience. you will know if it's bad. it's like milk, when it's bad, it's really bad!
> 
> any1 know wtf is up with the smileys? got all crazy over there!


 Hey thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## St Allie (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the new smilies/emotes..

this one is mine!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2009)

I did the smilies as I was bored for awhile.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 4, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Hey thanks Captain Obvious



you had put "possibly." there's not a possibly to put in. when it smells funny, it's gone south.


----------

